# Burger King



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

I did my first delivery from a Burger King today. Now I know why they are failing. I'm not into fast food, but have noticed these things are closing left and right. Couldn't figure out why. Well!

They didn't even know they had an order until I walked in, so I had to wait for them to cook the food. The manager hands an employee a cup and tells her to get a Sprite. Without looking at him or me, she takes the cup, passes it to me, and walks away while scratching her butt. Manager ignores it. She had her hair tied up in a "sloppy bun" and had her hair net literally resting on the top of it with most of her hair outside of it. She did zero work the entire time I was there, just watched everyone else work.

I stood there and watched these people for several minutes. There were 4 people working at 4;oo PM in a fast food joint connected to a busy gas station on a major highway, and not a single crap was being given by anyone working there.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Pass on Burger King, unless you are ok with waiting for the order to complete. They only start on the order after you arrive. I did a BK order yesterday and today. Both times, I was minutes from it and it was off peak times. I didn't mind waiting. I have also done BK orders before. 

They get an order on the tablet and will only look at it after you arrive. They must input whatever is in the tablet to their registers. Takes additional time and they always seem to lag on delivery orders vs other patrons. If there is something they don't understand on the order, you just blew 15 mins because they do not know how to think on their feet and your order will come to a halt. 

You will also get a bad rating from the customer because there will be no ketchup packets in the order. Ketchup is not included unless the customer writes it in. Fast food is always a bad idea, you also have to deal with fountain drinks.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Problem is, I passed on an order on Monday and suddenly I wasn't eligible for the hourly guarantee. The payouts around here aren't big enough for me to skip that hourly pay.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Do you know what the terms for the hourly guarantee is? Its no where to be found. I've only tried it out for one full day, I didn't meet the hourly guarantee. I declined 2 orders and I did 8 deliveries, 75% AR. I can't stand scheduling so I don't do GH.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't. I asked and this is the reply I got:

"
Thank you for reaching out to us.

Delivery revenue is calculated by your per order fee + your mileage + all tips for each completed delivery. If your delivery revenue for all scheduled blocks in a day is lower than the guaranteed hourly minimum, GrubHub will add pay to your delivery revenue to ensure you are paid the guaranteed hourly minimum. Remember, you must meet the acceptance rate for your market to be eligible for the hourly minimum. Refer to your most recent Fee Offer Email for more information.

The hourly minimum is the least possible amount you would earn on a scheduled block. At the end of the day, if your delivery revenue is greater than your market's hourly minimum, you will be paid the delivery revenue.

Please keep in mind your acceptance rate is calculated on a daily basis as well. Orders rejected or missed outside of a scheduled block can still impact your daily acceptance rate.

To confirm, the delivery rates for your market are as follows:



The per order fee is $3.00 per order.

The mileage fee will be paid based on the straight-line distance between the restaurant and the diner, and you will be paid $0.50 per mile.

The Hourly Minimum for your market is currently set to $10.00 per hour. (Please note that you must achieve a daily acceptance rate of 90% and must have a scheduled block in order to qualify for the hourly minimum.)

Hopefully, we addressed all of your concerns regarding your payment inquiry, but feel free to email us back for further assistance."

I accepted an order the other day, it was a $4 order. I got there and realized it was way inside this outdoor/indoor mall, and it would be about a mile walk to the place and a mile back to my car. I don't mind the walk, but for $4 and the customer complaining about the time it took to get to them? There was no possible way I was going to be anywhere near the drop off time. So I reassigned the order and got away from the mall area. Suddenly, no hourly guarantee.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

With a 90% AR, you have to do at least 9 orders total if you decline 1. Decline 2 and its game over for the hourly pay. You won't do enough deliveries for 2 declines. You pretty much have to accept everything if you're counting on hourly. Walking in that mall for 2 miles RT would have netted you $10/hourly not $4/order. You should have looked at it that way. There is no ratings you can see in Grubhub. Shouldn't sweat if the food was cold or longer customer wait. Not your problem, out of your control. 

Most of us are doing this type of job for less stress and flexibility. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope that you didn’t do her job by filling the drink. Against tos and healthcode


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> Do you know what the terms for the hourly guarantee is? Its no where to be found. I've only tried it out for one full day, I didn't meet the hourly guarantee. I declined 2 orders and I did 8 deliveries, 75% AR. I can't stand scheduling so I don't do GH.


You don't have to schedule to work GH. Just log on & start catching orders.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> With a 90% AR, you have to do at least 9 orders total if you decline 1. Decline 2 and its game over for the hourly pay. You won't do enough deliveries for 2 declines. You pretty much have to accept everything if you're counting on hourly. Walking in that mall for 2 miles RT would have netted you $10/hourly not $4/order. You should have looked at it that way. There is no ratings you can see in Grubhub. Shouldn't sweat if the food was cold or longer customer wait. Not your problem, out of your control.
> 
> Most of us are doing this type of job for less stress and flexibility. Don't sweat it.


Only issue was we had an air advisory that day and I have breathing problems. I might not have made it back to the car. LOL!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You don't have to schedule to work GH. Just log on & start catching orders.


I think it's only for certain markets.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> You don't have to schedule to work GH. Just log on & start catching orders.


I tried to jump on before and got nothing, but I also didn't wait too long and gave up. I then did a scheduled evening and got some until about 8.30pm. I don't think Grubhub is as popular as some others. I also think scheduled people get priority but thats just a guess. I'm going to try to start logging on when I'm in the market where I'm suppose to be. I also don't like that aspect of GH, you can't work outside of your set area. I like being spontaneous.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> I tried to jump on before and got nothing, but I also didn't wait too long and gave up. I then did a scheduled evening and got some until about 8.30pm. I don't think Grubhub is as popular as some others. I also think scheduled people get priority but thats just a guess. I'm going to try to start logging on when I'm in the market where I'm suppose to be. I also don't like that aspect of GH, you can't work outside of your set area. I like being spontaneous.


Also depends on your market.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> I also don't like that aspect of GH, you can't work outside of your set area. I like being spontaneous.


I hate that. I don't live in my area, so I actually have to commute to it. And they refuse to change my area.


----------

